# Update & Some Questions



## e_stars (Mar 28, 2008)

*Hi all. 
So it's almost a month since I found out that my DH cheated on me. The week he confessed was the hardest. I cried almost everyday! I was so sad, angry, scared...etc. Such a horrible period of my life EVER. 
Thankfully we lived through that week and have been going to counseling for about two weeks now. I think the counseling is helping lots and we are both optimistic that we will get through this. There are still a few things that bug me and make me get that "yucky" feeling inside but I think those are just concerns that will be worked out through counseling.
So I was viewing some of the older threads and saw one about trust and whether it can be rebuilt or not? Most of the posts gave me the impression that a lot of people don't think that it can be. Then that saying pops into my head , "once a cheater, always a cheater". I guess it just makes me wonder if I'll be able to have the same level a trust I had before? I just don't want to be "checking up" on him and worry whether he's really out doing what he says he's doing...especially because he works the graveyard shift and his days off are during the week. So when I go to bed he's still awake and it's been so hard for me to go to bed because I worry. I hate that. 
Well anyway, our counselor wants me to write a letter explaining the ways he hurt me. It's going to be difficult to...I kinda didn't want to go back there but I think I should just do it to get it out of my system and move on already. *


----------

